# 50% Off ALL our animations!



## Jack-o-Lantern King (Aug 3, 2012)

Hey gang!

We are having our *50%-off sale* right now! ALL Singing Pumpkins animations on our site (including our Christmas animations) are marked down to* just $15 each!* There is no minimum to buy. The sale *ends tonight at MIDNIGHT!* So, don't let this pass you up! 

Visit our *WEBSITE* to get the details and see ALL the animations we have to offer!

Happy Haunting!


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

j-o-l king,

so just the singing pumpkins, but not the window animations?

amk


----------



## giantstogie (Oct 26, 2016)

I just saw this. wish i had seen this last week.


----------

